# Is this a good price on a Colt AR-15?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi
The prices on the AR-15 seam to be going up and down and all over the place and I'm looking to buy one.
Today I found a brand new Le 6920 Colt for $1097 if I'm not mistaken I have seen them for around $1400-$1500
So is this a good price or are prices on the Colt AR-15 coming down?


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

The price is right.. I have seen them from $1000 upwards of $1700 lately. But $1097 is a very fair price IMO.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems reasonable considering it's about the same as Wallyworld here and better than what Buds is asking for them these days.

Buy Colt Rifles


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Walmart has them in stock 1097 for the 6920. That would be a time to by


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

that is pre retard pricing, I would say that's a good deal.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

wesley762 said:


> that is pre retard pricing, I would say that's a good deal.


Pretty close I picked up a 6920 for 1057 just before it started going crazy.
Huldra gas pistons are on the rack from 995 up depending on how it is dressed.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

I was in Dunhams a couple of weeks ago and they had a few dozen bushmasters in there for high 800's I wish I could remember the exact amount, 879 or 897 something like that.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

alterego said:


> I was in Dunhams a couple of weeks ago and they had a few dozen bushmasters in there for high 800's I wish I could remember the exact amount, 879 or 897 something like that.


Wally world had the Bushys at 700-850 depending on model


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Just ordered myself a DPMS Oracle for $569 wholesale. Couldn't find an upper for that price, so I got the whole gun. Yeah it's not a Colt but prices have really taken a dump.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Chipper said:


> Just ordered myself a DPMS Oracle for $569 wholesale. Couldn't find an upper for that price, so I got the whole gun. Yeah it's not a Colt but prices have really taken a dump.


I can not speak for their uppers/complete rifles . 
I have used their stripped lowers with CMMG kits , topped off with adams arms uppers and they have been outstanding.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nachtjager said:


> At the risk of being severely scolded here - DO NOT BUY A COLT AR15! Why? Because Colt makes their AR's to accept only parts from other Colt AR15's and nothing else - none of the other manufacturers do this, only Colt. For example, I can take a Rock River upper and put it on a DPMS lower, or take an Olympic lower and slap it under a Bushmaster upper, and they all work together. So, if your rifle breaks or you need a new barrel or godknowswhat down the line, if you have any of the "other" brands of AR15, virtually all of their parts will interchange. If you have a Colt, virtually everything on and in that rifle will only interchange with other Colt parts.
> 
> I know there are a lot of die-hard Colt fans out there, but honestly, you're paying extra for the name and you're getting less of a rifle. Sorry. :-?


 I regret to inform you that is old urban ledgen and no where near truth.
You will find some rock Ar's with a pin size that does not fit COLT or anyone else.
Milspec is as much about size of parts as it is standards.
I will gladly strip 4 AR's all different mix the parts assemble them and fire each one.
What you can not mix is Milspec and commercial parts.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

I thought that if I bought a milspec AR-15 of any brand colt or other wise that they would all interchange parts with any other milspec


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I bought one in san diego pre price gouging last july for about 1300 it was the m4 bone stock. grab that one ifn you want it!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

budgetprepp-n said:


> I thought that if I bought a milspec AR-15 of any brand colt or other wise that they would all interchange parts with any other milspec


For the most parts yes.
Even if you go Gas piston many of the parts are interchangeable .
That said you may sometimes run into minor fit issues mateing a cheap upper or lower to another. Weapon may function ok but have some side slop.
Other difference are the standard from sight post and gas block that is one peace like you see on the Colt 6920 . You can not see the difference but one is stamped with an F that is the stand height the others are just slight lower.
This does not mean they are all the same you get into how feed ramps are cut over all quality ect.
Below is a Mutt.
Panther arms lower
Cmmg lower kit
Voodoo barrel 
Adams Arms upper reciever
Huldra gas block and gas piston system.
Magpul stock
Generic buffer tube
I can take the upper off and drop the Colt upper right on and start shooting. Then put the panther lower on the Colt and shot all day.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Colt is well made ,that does not mean other have not done a great job. Colt will hold value.
Carbon Bushy's are low cost entry level waste of cash
Mil-spec means two things a test standard and a size.
Example a milspec buffer tube and a Commercial are not inter changeable due to different sizes.
Rock River did produce some with different pin sizes so you could not interchange uppers and lowers.
Some of the differences you will see in higher end AR's 
Side slop it is there on some it is tow much
MOA out of box many are 3-4 MOA better ones like my Huldra's are 1-2 and the higher level Huldra is sub Moa out of the box.
Does that madder? not a lot to most shooters.
Hardwear to save cost many come with basic issue hand guards. and ok but the best stocks.
Ar's should have the heavy buffer many do not come with it not a big deal if you only shooting better ammo.
There is opinion,fact and just plain difference in use and need that come into play. While no one source is 100% on this is a good start.
So you want to buy an AR-15, huh?


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I concur. Colt's are a well made AR that set a standard and meet mil-spec, but there far from the only well made AR out there. Mil-spec can be exceeded too and designs can be changed for better performance and better durability. Like the various changes difference lower makers do to the mag wells and machining cuts. A forged aluminum AR receiver is technically stronger in tensile strength, but a billet receiver is very close and can be machine to high tolerances. One mil-spec design aspect that's completely out of date in my opinion is the trigger guard. Those old winter trigger guard systems that disconnect are near useless and only leave the area weaker than a solid machined trigger guard like you see on many billet lowers.









Colt is still using chromelining for their barrels also and it been some time now that melonite treating (salt bath nitriding) has shown to be a longer lasting and more corrosion resistant barrel inside and out overall. It's no different for chromed parts to melonited either. Interchangeability is still a priority, but you can do that while changing certain aspects and working to improve on them. Hell, I'd take an Adams Arms piston system and melonited barrel made with CMT parts on a set of Mega billet receivers over any AR out there.

Here's someone's fine example of what I'm talking.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Colt Magpul 6920 is $1197 at WallyWorld in Fremont. Michigan for you Cal people.

I bought a DPMS Oracle during the panic for $640,I have 610 rounds thru it. The only 2 FTFeeds were with PMC Bronze 55 FMJ factory.Some 500 reloads ranging from 55 to 69 gr,2.230" to 2.260" C.O.L. have feed and fired nicely YMMV

I'm thinking about breaking in a new CC for the Magpul 6920 though.They have a Windham Weaponry for $827 which is an old skool Bushmaster, made on the Bushy machines,by the old Bushy employees after Cerebus bought them out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> The Colt Magpul 6920 is $1197 at WallyWorld in Fremont. Michigan for you Cal people.
> 
> I bought a DPMS Oracle during the panic for $640,I have 610 rounds thru it. The only 2 FTFeeds were with PMC Bronze 55 FMJ factory.Some 500 reloads ranging from 55 to 69 gr,2.230" to 2.260" C.O.L. have feed and fired nicely YMMV
> 
> I'm thinking about breaking in a new CC for the Magpul 6920 though.They have a Windham Weaponry for $827 which is an old skool Bushmaster, made on the Bushy machines,by the old Bushy employees after Cerebus bought them out.


I would rate Windham above the Bushy's. The few that I have handled were well made and could past for a Colt. The Bushy marketed today is not the same weapon that was built at Windham
Fuzzee brings up a good point on barrel treatments, My Huldra's are melonite treated and they have held up well.
And the Colt you listed makes another point:
Standard 6920 colt 1097 currently
Magpul Colt 6920 1197 If you are going to make those changes away you may be better off paying the higher price
Never owned a full DPMS panther arms but have used their lowers with CMMG parts and they were great.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I'd rather have the melonite style barrel.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Nachtjager said:


> At the risk of being severely scolded here - DO NOT BUY A COLT AR15! Why? Because Colt makes their AR's to accept only parts from other Colt AR15's and nothing else - none of the other manufacturers do this, only Colt. For example, I can take a Rock River upper and put it on a DPMS lower, or take an Olympic lower and slap it under a Bushmaster upper, and they all work together. So, if your rifle breaks or you need a new barrel or godknowswhat down the line, if you have any of the "other" brands of AR15, virtually all of their parts will interchange. If you have a Colt, virtually everything on and in that rifle will only interchange with other Colt parts.
> 
> I know there are a lot of die-hard Colt fans out there, but honestly, you're paying extra for the name and you're getting less of a rifle. Sorry. :-?


To add to this list, a SIG M-400 bolt group will not run in a Bushmaster riffle.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> I regret to inform you that is old urban ledgen and no where near truth.
> You will find some rock Ar's with a pin size that does not fit COLT or anyone else.
> Milspec is as much about size of parts as it is standards.
> I will gladly strip 4 AR's all different mix the parts assemble them and fire each one.
> What you can not mix is Milspec and commercial parts.


I guarantee you that if you try to mix parts from a Bushmaster, Rock River and a SIG, it will not work.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

It took me forever to figure out that there are milspec buffer tubes and commercial spec tubes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

csi-tech said:


> It took me forever to figure out that there are milspec buffer tubes and commercial spec tubes.


You are not the only one that has happened to.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

I'd agree its a good price. Paid 975.00 for my a2 hbar in 1986. With inflation and all, good deal.


----------

